# GR100MGY on bcc news



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

They made it on to bbc south news last night...about 17mins in. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01fm8qx/South_Today_12_04_2012/

Due to the normal rights issues and things, it's unlikely you will see the above if you are outside the U.K.
It probably won't be on bbc iplayer for too long either.

Andy


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy, very interesting, a cut above the usual & deserves a wider audience


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Andy.

Neville


----------

